# Amount of Aquasoil for 3 foot tank question



## desafinado74 (May 18, 2006)

Hello !

I know for a 3 foot tank (36") you need around 3-4 bags of 9 litre Aquasoil.
I just like to know, will this give me a good depth for growing deep
rooted plants like Amazon Swords ?

Thanks to all feedbacks! 

Marcus


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

3 foot by what? A tank 12" wide would take a good bit less then one 18" wide.


----------



## desafinado74 (May 18, 2006)

Its 3 foot by 14" wide and 18" deep.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

In that case, 4- 9 liter bags would be perfect.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

unless you want to do sloping and create certain high areas.. then add one more bag.


----------

